# Erecta-Rack Help



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys, after completing 3 consecutive cabinet jobs, I am looking for some advice on the Systems Erecta-Rack offers.. The original series looks just fine to me, and I would like to buy the extra wide poles to go along with it. I want the 10level stacker.

The pro series with the green pipes is about $70 more expensive, and I don't really know what the difference is. 

Who all here uses these, and if you have had the chance to use/own both what are the pros and cons of one over the other? Also should I be buying two sets to be able to prefinish longer pieces of trim on our trim packages?

Any advice would be appreciated. I want to pull the trigger in the new year before our next kitchen gets started.
Cheers


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

wje said:


> Hey guys, after completing 3 consecutive cabinet jobs, I am looking for some advice on the Systems Erecta-Rack offers.. The original series looks just fine to me, and I would like to buy the extra wide poles to go along with it. I want the 10level stacker.
> 
> The pro series with the green pipes is about $70 more expensive, and I don't really know what the difference is.
> 
> ...


I got the ten tiered green one. I can't use it because I didn't get the long poles. It won't hold enough without the wide poles to be worth it. I've pulled it out on a dozen or so jobs just to repack it. I need to order the wider poles. Apparently the powder coated green poles reduce the chance of blocking.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wes

The green bars are much better than the original series because they are very easy to keep clean, and finishes won't stick to them because they are powder coated. I do recommend two sets for most functionality. We frequently go more than 10 high if weight is not a issue. 

Also, we have never had the need to order the longer bars. Heres a bunch of pictures and stuff of ways it can be used for different tasks.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot fellas 

I wasn't sure if the green ones were that much better but for only $70 it is probably well worth it to bat have doors sticking to old paint smeared all over the racks. 

I can't wait to pull the trigger on a set of these!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, I found the I coated ones left gray marks that would not comes off of the paint. Green, no such problem. I stopped at my shop to take photos of what is on the rack now:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Shop is looking good, Dean. We have a load of window restoration work racked up right now. Next time I am at the shop, I will photo.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Shop is a disaster. I almost did not dare post pictures.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Shop is a disaster. I almost did not dare post pictures.


I am working on an article called "Castered Bastids". You might enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice to see a WCR in action though. Love that thing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks dean ! I haven't been this excited to purchase new equipment for some time!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Bender said:


> Here is mine


Maybe this will help you determine what set you want as well lol...I wish I took pics of my last 3 setups it would put yours to shame...come to think of it I wouldn't post my pics if I haddem lol


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm still fairly happy with this. But I'm sure I'll eventually get an erecta rack.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I bought 2 of the pro racks a month ago. Have not even peeked in the duffle bags yet. But i'm pumped about using them in the future.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Since I don't site spray anything that will get racked, and when I do its priming trim packages I always build to suit my needs. 2x4's, metal, rods, traditional A frame set ups, rolling cabinet trees.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is my rack. We call it a crib system. 2x4 blocks and sticker material. Each rack had about 4000 lbs of Ipe on them, literally. The company I taught that to uses those for thousands and thousands of boards per year, whether trim, siding, decking.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

ridesarize said:


> Here is my rack. We call it a crib system. 2x4 blocks and sticker material. Each rack had about 4000 lbs of Ipe on them, literally. The company I taught that to uses those for thousands and thousands of boards per year, whether trim, siding, decking.


Almost identical to the system I was using


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

wje said:


> Almost identical to the system I was using


I don't see the need to switch.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> I don't see the need to switch.


 Do you fasten the 2x4s and stickers?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Monstertruck said:


> Do you fasten the 2x4s and stickers?


My thoughts too. That looks like a house of cards, one wrong move and it all comes tumbling down.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm still fairly happy with this. But I'm sure I'll eventually get an erecta rack.


Do you take that apart to transport it?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Hines Painting said:


> Do you take that apart to transport it?


 If I am correct in assuming the arms just lift and pop out, so it would just be the base and stem in place to transport and the arms can be re attached whenever you need it again..


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Do you fasten the 2x4s and stickers?


No, actually it is very sturdy, never had one even close to move. I guess you could do some stabilizing, but not necessary. You do need to stack blocks straight of course.
I learned this from a builder who we prefinished everything for, inside and out. Huge house all tung ang groove ceiling, and pre finished cetol1 & 23 for exterior. Probably 4000 boards were done like this on one job alone..
That house had a huge maple tree (dead) inside of it. 2.5 stories tall, it still had bark and moss and all. We spar varnished the whole tree with 1.5 nap rollers..


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

ridesarize said:


> No, actually it is very sturdy, never had one even close to move. I guess you could do some stabilizing, but not necessary. You do need to stack blocks straight of course.
> I learned this from a builder who we prefinished everything for, inside and out. Huge house all tung ang groove ceiling, and pre finished cetol1 & 23 for exterior. Probably 4000 boards were done like this on one job alone..
> That house had a huge maple tree (dead) inside of it. 2.5 stories tall, it still had bark and moss and all. We spar varnished the whole tree with 1.5 nap rollers..


Lol funny I started that system for a job we were pre finishing with cetol 123 as well.... Man that stuff is potent when you are not outside!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, even outside though.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

The only negative to the erecta-rack is that you must build it from the bottom up, so debris can fall onto your freshly painted work. It's not a huge issue, just something to be aware of. Also, the galvanized poles will mark your finish if you slide doors around on them. I'm assuming that's why they have the powder coated version. I didn't see it being worth the extra cash though. It's a very good, portable system and worth the money once you figure your time and materials into making your own.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Damon T said:


> My thoughts too. That looks like a house of cards, one wrong move and it all comes tumbling down.


Once upon a time I had access to a huge warehouse. At the time we were doing 3 new homes at the same time. GC asked me if I wanted to prime and 1 coat the CVG cedar prior to installation. Decided to erect faux walls of siding on 2x4s with the siding resting on 2" screws. The walls were 12' 
feet high and 16' long. We sent a guy (me) rolling on some baker staging down between the rows spraying Like A Boss. On one fine day I went to step down and missed the step, fell over backwards about 6' knocking down several 'walls' of wet siding. Talk about a house of cards......:whistling2:
I'm sooooo much smarter now.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

wje said:


> Lol funny I started that system for a job we were pre finishing with cetol 123 as well.... Man that stuff is potent when you are not outside!


I can't imagine having several thousand board feet of that stuff off gasing at once.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> Here is my rack. We call it a crib system. 2x4 blocks and sticker material. Each rack had about 4000 lbs of Ipe on them, literally. The company I taught that to uses those for thousands and thousands of boards per year, whether trim, siding, decking.



I've used that system a lot. Easy to set up in a garage or something. 

I did have one like that collapse on me. It was outside, and the wind blew it over. Luckily it was Bin on the material, so it was mostly dry. 

If you use cinder blocks all the way up instead of just on the bottom it's sturdier. Just stack the blocks on end, and use the holes in the block for the runners.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

When I made that style in the past only one side is fastned. They pivot on the fastned side, and there is a dowel on the other side that locks them in place.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> When I made that style in the past only one side is fastned. They pivot on the fastned side, and there is a dowel on the other side that locks them in place.


I don't exactly get what that looks like. How is it fastened? Like to a wall or braces? Interested in seeing it. 
Most time if I have an empty wall I will put the system against the wall. When I put a sticker up it has the next rows block sitting on it so you don't even have to walk around the set up.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We pretty much eliminated our Frankenstein racks with this.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> We pretty much eliminated our Frankenstein racks with this.


Ha ha. Very funny.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ridesarize said:


> I don't exactly get what that looks like. How is it fastened? Like to a wall or braces? Interested in seeing it.
> Most time if I have an empty wall I will put the system against the wall. When I put a sticker up it has the next rows block sitting on it so you don't even have to walk around the set up.


One side has a single 3 1/2 screw attached through a 4x4 block with 1x4 runners. That way it will rotate so you can stack. The dowel is just deep enough to lock the other side in place.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

wje said:


> If I am correct in assuming the arms just lift and pop out, so it would just be the base and stem in place to transport and the arms can be re attached whenever you need it again..


Yep. It's just shelving brackets that pop off very easily. The legs screw off and that's about it for transport. The main unit lays flat in the van very easily.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yep. It's just shelving brackets that pop off very easily. The legs screw off and that's about it for transport. The main unit lays flat in the van very easily.


Thanks for posting those pics. That's exactly what I've been looking for.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yep. It's just shelving brackets that pop off very easily. The legs screw off and that's about it for transport. The main unit lays flat in the van very easily.



What is the width and height? And would you change anything if you built another one?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> What is the width and height? And would you change anything if you built another one?


Width is about 24'', and the height is about 5'. And I wouldn't change anything. Its stable and I've been pretty happy with it. The only "fault" is that it can't accept short, or small drawer fronts less that 24''. But making it less wide would compromise its stability IMHO.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> We pretty much eliminated our Frankenstein racks with this.


That system looks great for a variety of projects. The handling time and ability to only coat one side at a time still eats at me though. The upside is the horizontal dry allows a heavier coating to be applied each time so perhaps it's a wash in the end compared to hanging cabinet doors or standing entry doors upright.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Monstertruck said:


> That system looks great for a variety of projects. The handling time and ability to only coat one side at a time still eats at me though. The upside is the horizontal dry allows a heavier coating to be applied each time so perhaps it's a wash in the end compared to hanging cabinet doors or standing entry doors upright.


We do two sides at a time a lot because usually the back side is just for a primer seal for stability. You end up with a couple of rack marks and a few finger prints, but its not an issue. Certainly not enough of an issue to charge for twice the handling. It's how we always did it with our old Frankenstein system. 

That's where the green powder coated bars pay for themselves. Wet coating doesn't stick to them.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Do they even offer the 60" in powder coated? I can't find it.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Hines Painting said:


> Do they even offer the 60" in powder coated? I can't find it.


I couldn't either


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

wje said:


> I couldn't either


That sucks. I'm starting a house tomorrow that has ~50 doors between the kitchen and bathroom vanities. Now I have to decide if I should order the original bars, hope the 40 inch is enough, or try to rig something myself.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Put blue tape on the metal ones.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

DeanV said:


> Put blue tape on the metal ones.


You think blue tape or red stucco tape would be better?

And how high can you go without using the stabilizer rails (the ones that attach to the 7th section)?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Also, are the bars that go on the base (to stabilize it) the same as the cross bars?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Also, are the bars that go on the base (to stabilize it) the same as the cross bars?


Yes.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> You think blue tape or red stucco tape would be better?
> 
> And how high can you go without using the stabilizer rails (the ones that attach to the 7th section)?


Depends on the weight of what you are racking. The support struts are easy to stick on and don't really get in the way at all, so there's no reason not to use them.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> Depends on the weight of what you are racking. The support struts are easy to stick on and don't really get in the way at all, so there's no reason not to use them.


I'm trying to decide if I want to order a 10 stack, a 5 stack, or just the 60" bars, the blocks and some stabilizer bars for the base level.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to order a 10 stack, a 5 stack, or just the 60" bars, the blocks and some stabilizer bars for the base level.


I would recommend the set of 10 with 60" bars. Its a good kit. We haven't even upgraded to the 60" bars, and we use the racks all the time.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well the blue tape I put on a couple years ago is still stuck just fine.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

DeanV said:


> Well the blue tape I put on a couple years ago is still stuck just fine.


Does the powder coated version solve any problems that blue tape doesn't?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Peeling off a couple year old tape could be a pain if you needed to replace it. We use it for cabinet doors main, so wet stuff does not rest on it. Leave a few untaped or it does not slide into the supports for the base of the rack very well. 

I would buy powder coated. I have not tried putting wet on back trim on the powder coated yet, but it sounds like that is an option with powder coat. Probably not with tape.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

test work with oil base . white door stickems...


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

terry365painter said:


> test work with oil base . White door stickems...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I wanted to find felt strips for that instead of tape but did not find what I wanted.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Does the powder coated version solve any problems that blue tape doesn't?


Yes. Nothing sticks to the powder coating, and it doesn't mar surfaces.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have 3 or 4 sets. The guys love em.We mainly use them for cabinet doors & drawer fronts


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> We have 3 or 4 sets. The guys love em.We mainly use them for cabinet doors & drawer fronts


We're using them for a large scale window sash restoration project right now, they are ideal for that as well.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Here is mine


That is awesome


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Paul, I owe you a steak dinner for posting the pics of your drying rack. As you can see, I copied your design. It works like a champ. Now that I've field tested it, I'll probably build another for more capacity.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Paul, I owe you a steak dinner for posting the pics of your drying rack. As you can see, I copied your design. It works like a champ. Now that I've field tested it, I'll probably build another for more capacity.


Glad it's working for you! :thumbsup:

And you've reminded me that I need to make a second one for myself also. Some of the larger kitchens can be tough with all those doors.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I was going to build Pauls, but after pricing the parts at Lowes it wasn't going to save me much over the erecta rac. Plus I was going to have to build it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paul

With all due respect, and you know I have an abundance, your rack is so ugly it is almost cool. But I don't know if I could live with it. And I've built some Frankensteins over the years.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Paul With all due respect, and you know I have an abundance, your rack is so ugly it is almost cool. But I don't know if I could live with it. And I've built some Frankensteins over the years.


I was kinda hoping you'd say "Nice rack!"


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats so 1990, Paul.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Thats so 1990, Paul.


Hey man, I liked 1990!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think it is time for you guys to take the leash off Damon T. With Bill's untimely whatever that was, the average age of a mod is now down to 54.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

We all fear for the forum if we were to take Damon's leash off. Some things are better left alone, and unspoken of.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, well perhaps we should formally replace Bill. I nominate Wes Evans Jr. This would bring the average age of a mod down at least into the upper 40's.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

We are currently discussing Floorguy.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> We are currently discussing Floorguy.


I think you should change the lock's on Veltman's office door at pt. Talk about an absentee ballot.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> I was going to build Pauls, but after pricing the parts at Lowes it wasn't going to save me much over the erecta rac. Plus I was going to have to build it.


Yeah, I went to Lowes and they had the shelf brackets priced at about $5.50/each and I wanted 60 of them so it was a no-go there. I went to the locally owned hardware store and they were close to the same price. When I told them I wanted 60 of them plus 4 shelf standards but couldn't pay that price, he told me to talk to the guy who did the ordering on those items. I got the shelf brackets for $2.00 each and the standards $4.00 each. They had to order them for that many, and it took 5 days to arrive. They called me the morning they arrived. Think you can get that attitude/service at a "box store"?:no:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I think it is time for you guys to take the leash off Damon T. With Bill's untimely whatever that was, the average age of a mod is now down to 54.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh it's off. I'm just so good that you don't even know I'm doing anything. I fix most things before they even happen. I'm using Jedi mind control. This is not the mod you're looking for.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a tree on that line but I drill through the 2 bye every foot or so. And use a 5' metal rod


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Paul's rack may function fine. But the erecta-rack makes for more impressive photos.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I pulled the trigger today. Finally ordered the rack as I have 2 kitchens to do this month, and a few trim packages to prefinish in a few months. 

I ordered the original system and ordered an extra 4 stacks. I thought at this time my money was better spent going that route as apposed to the powder coated route. Eventually I will add one of those Aswell. Can't wait!


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats. 
I bought 2 powder coated packs a few months ago. Still haven't used them. But every time I hear the word erecta rac. I get giddy knowing I have em waiting for me. 

The kitchens I'm getting now a days are through a kitchen company that only has me spray the boxes onsite. 2-3 kitchens / week during peak seasons. I don't even get to do the prep or tear down. Just here's the address, product is onsite go to it! 

Next month I have a kitchen that is all mine. Going to crack the seal on the erecta-rac. Super pumped!


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Danahy said:


> Congrats.
> I bought 2 powder coated packs a few months ago. Still haven't used them. But every time I hear the word erecta rac. I get giddy knowing I have em waiting for me.
> 
> The kitchens I'm getting now a days are through a kitchen company that only has me spray the boxes onsite. 2-3 kitchens / week during peak seasons. I don't even get to do the prep or tear down. Just here's the address, product is onsite go to it!
> ...


So are you spraying the doors on site then? I am, and it's a major pain. The fumes are killing me.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

bbair said:


> So are you spraying the doors on site then? I am, and it's a major pain. The fumes are killing me.


Nope. The majority of cabinets I get the boxes only. There's a few peeps involved. 
3 sales
1 check measure
2 Reno teams
1 door guy who labels and picks up and misc deliveries
2 prep girls that setup and tear down plastic and masking. 
ME SPRAYING onsite boxes and such (on call)
2 finishers at shop spraying new kitchens and doors for refinishes
1-2 installers 
Part time plumber
Part time elec
1 granite fabricator
1 tile guy

I think that's it. 

If I get my own kitchen refinishes I'll do it all. Doors at my shop. Boxes onsite. Unless it's small or far enough away from home I will do doors there. Which is where I will get to use my new erecta-racs eventually.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Forgot to add. 
1 builder and his summer apprentice.


----------



## ImagelinePainting (Jun 18, 2010)

This is what we use for cabinet doors.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That's awesome! Looks like it holds 50 doors! Where's you get it?


----------



## ImagelinePainting (Jun 18, 2010)

Just go on Richelieu's website and you can see the distribution centers in your area.


----------

